# How late to plant brassicas?



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Come August I will be planting a clover mix in the Mount Pleasant area. Can Brassicas be planted at this time? Will they be fully grown before late fall? winter? Perhaps the are a spring planting only.


----------



## 8POINTSorBIGGER (Nov 12, 2004)

I planted rape in early august and it did pretty good 
here is some clover I planted around the same time


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Typically speaking I plant brassica during the first of August with good to excellent results. It grows fast with rain and fertilizer (in that order). BTW I have some pics in my gallery of early August plantings of Maximum and Tyfon turnips.

I've found that 200lbs/acre of triple 19 plus 100lbs/acre of urea gives me about 16" of growth in 5 weeks but only if we have adequate rain. By late September to early October we've had some frosts and the plants starches converted to sugar, then deer hammer my plots until they are gone. The highest daily usage occurs in mid October.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Just like Luv2 said, that should be a great time to plant brassicas with the clover. I'm usually right around the end of July/fist part of August around here too. If you can wait for adequate moisture, I'd just wait until around the first part of August, look for rain, and plant when you see it...if possible. No need to have seed sitting in the ground for 4 weeks with no moisture.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks for filling me in guys. Sounded like a good idea to atleast try but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Alan Rygiel (Apr 15, 2002)

Doc,
I'm just north of you in the Gaylord area. I plant in late July approx. 11 acres of Dwarf Essex rape and mix in a little oats, clover and turnips. I try to leave my fields alone in the spring so i leave the turkeys and new fawns alone. I plant approx. 8lbs./acre and fertilize with 19-19-19 And use a screen/log to pack it down.. They hammer the stuff in late October to November. I jsut have to keep the elk out.. Over 50 at one time last year we're eating at this smorgasborg.. Good viewing..... 

This year I'm going to mix in some Rye and Sunflowers.. THe deer like to feel secure with the higher grasses around the area. :lol:


----------

